# Ranger target tac.



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I've had this shooter now for month I guess. I have been to busy to get out shooting much. Just banded it up and I must say. It is a very nice sling shot. It and my seal sniper are hard to beat. Thanks bill hays for another top of the line slingshot.

Njones


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

I always find myself going back to my Ranger. The rubberized part of the handle rubbed off on to my hand but it's always been a good shooter for me.


----------

